
Android Dev is 30% more expensive than iOS. And we have the numbers to prove it - shawndumas
https://infinum.co/the-capsized-eight/articles/android-development-is-30-percent-more-expensive-than-ios
======
sebastianavina
Wait for Go to be stable enough for Android...

